# Gearless Hit-miss engine



## Dave G (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello again,
I thought I'd should post a photo of one of my scratch built engines. I wouldn't want everyone to think I'm a smoke blower.
I came accross this idea at the Portland In. gas engine show. There was an engine on display that used a crossover cam design to actuate the exhaust valve. I studied the design for quit a while, trying to figure out how to make the crossover cam. I ended up making it in three pieces to simplify manufacture. The engine has a bore and stroke of 1.000 inch. It is has a
hit-miss governor on the end of the crankshaft.The flywheel has a diameter of 4.25 inches. It runs quite well at 450-600 rpms. I utilized one of Roy Scholl's electronic ignition setups to fire the sparkplug. I built this engine last year in three weeks time after thinking about it for three months previous. I was in a hurry to finish it for the Names show. Luckily it ran with no major glitches. I have produced almost all the drawings for this engine although I am not a draftman(mediocre) but I hope they will be good enough for others to be able to follow. If there is interest,I'll try to find time to finish them. Let me know.
Dave.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/img]


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 22, 2011)

Dave---Sounds interesting, but your photos are not showing up.---Brian


----------



## Dave G (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry guys, I'm still struggling with this picture thing, I'll try again.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/img]


----------



## rleete (Jan 22, 2011)

This should do it: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks nice. Should put something next to it for scale.


----------



## itowbig (Jan 22, 2011)

oh yes we always would like drawings and thats a nice looking engine there too . i like the governor on the end like that looks cool.


----------



## rleete (Jan 22, 2011)

Dave,

Go to your photobucket account. Click the spot (fourth one down) below the pic. It should read something like "http://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k535/daveg608/100_0902.jpg"  and will have {img} tag on both ends of it. That's the image code. Just one left click automatically coppies it to the clipboard.

No, go to the post, and hit ctrl-v, or right click and hit paste. That should insert the image link.


----------



## Dave G (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you, I'll give it another try with a picture of the cam.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 22, 2011)

You got it now Dave!! Fine looking engine too!!

Bill


----------



## seagar (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Dave,
That is a very nice engine and I for one would be very,very interested an plans to build one.

Best wishes, Ian (seagar).


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 24, 2011)

That's a really nice looking engine.

Very different looking from most Hit-Miss engines you see. Wonderful.


----------



## Maryak (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice one Dave :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## hitnmiss49 (Jan 28, 2011)

That's a beautiful engine Dave. I would be interested in the plans for it.
Lonnie


----------



## Dave G (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi guys,
Now that I see there is some interest in my engine, I'll try to finish the plans. All I have left to draw is the crossover cam it self. The cam is not difficult to make but it does take a fixture which is easy to make and some filing to finish. This is my first attempt at documenting one of my engines so bear with me. What I would like to do is find someone who would be willing to look over my drawings and build the first one. Sometimes one can't see the forest for the trees and I would like to find an adventurous person who would like to help me find my mistakes and missing dims. I know this is alot to ask but I would greatly appreciate any help. I have also written brief machining instructions for all the major components that should help.
I could also post the cam making process on this forum if interested. If you feel up to a challenge, pm me or reply to this post. I would prefer someone who has built IC engines already. I like to think this engine would make a good first build for someone who is interested in IC engines but not until the drawings are sorted out. Let me know what you think. Dave


----------



## jpeter (Feb 3, 2011)

She's a beauty. I'd sure look good in my shop.
My first engine was a gearless design. Its a Duclos "Gearless" vertical hit'n miss.


----------

